# Harner Kitchen Knife



## Burl Source (Mar 18, 2012)

I know I have already shown photos and said I like the knife Butch made for me, but I felt it deserved a little extra attention.






From a cosmetic point of view, I really like the profile of the knife. Looks modern yet still fairly conservative.
The shape and size of the handle is very comfortable and the finish excellent.
The blade on the knife is a bit over 8 inches long.

I am kind of a kitchen knife retard. All my previous kitchen knives have been cheap store bought ones. I thought my Faberware slicer was a good knife. Pesky sent me a Japanese knife that Tihn had modified to cut better. This way I would know what a real kitchen knife is supposed to be like. I had been using that knife for a couple weeks before this one from Butch arrived.

The day Butch's knife arrived I went to the grocery store to buy a bunch of stuff that would require a lot of cutting so I could try out the knife. Using my new cutting board (still flat), the knife from Pesky and the knife from Butch I started slicing and cutting. I would make a few cuts with one knife and then the other.

1st I cut up some large apples. 
This was my first time ever quartering an apple where the knife just glided all the way through without having to apply extra pressure going through the core. The J knife did well, but Butch's just glided through. I got carried away and cut up the apple into real thin slices just because they looked so pretty. The slices maintained their color instead of turning brown. I used the pointy tip to remove the core from the thin slices.

Next I decided to make my own salsa with ripe Roma tomatoes. First I cut the tomatoes in half, then slices, then cubes.
The J knife cut well but the thin slices moved around a bit.
With Butch's knife the slices did not move, nor the small cubes. When I was done it looked like a 1/2 tomato with grid like lines.
The height of the blade was nice for scooping up the tomato pieces.

I followed up with cutting sweet onions, green onions and cilantro. I needed shredded lettuce and was using leaf lettuce. It also cut great. Both knives made nice thin, clean cuts without bruising.

I finished up by slicing an uncooked tri tip into about 1/8" thick slices. Both knives cut real good, but not like they did with the vegetables. I guess that is why they make slicers.

If I had only one knife in my kitchen, I would want it to be this one I got from Butch.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 19, 2012)

This should get moved to the review section!

Sounds like a good time. I love using a knife that sets a new standard.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice little review. That knife has an interesting profile. Glad to hear it it performing so nicely for you.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the review, Mark. For the record, the knife Pesky sent was a 270 TKC that had been mangled (This is putting it lightly. I wish I had before pics but I originally thought it was a junker.) by Ken and Charlie (aka Kaiden/the raw). I fixed it, for the most part but I wouldn't say it performs anything like a TKC or any other stock Japanese knife. It did cut well, though. As for slicing, it might just be the kind of edge you've got there.


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 21, 2012)

That, and Pesky apparently uses a cinder block for a cutting board.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts Mark. Butch is a good guy, and I love the crap out of the Suji he made me.


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this one. Butch's knives have such a distinctive look that he almost doesnt have to put his name on them. 

I hadnt read much about performance until this review. It sounds like a laser interms of performance, but with all that height Id think that it could still be pretty rigid. How's the flex? Any give or wiggle under load when cutting tough stuff or rockn'rollling? 

Whats the steel? CPM154 or that new carpenter XHwhatchamacallit?


----------

